# Hedgehogs! anyone with experience?



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I originally wanted a small pocket pet, or a group of them (3 mice or a pair of rats).. but, i have been getting more and more interested in hedgehogs. they don't need elaborate cages like rats do, and they are super adorable.

i have a 15 gallon tank that im not using for anything (was going to be my reef upgrade, but i'm going to a 20L or a 30breeder) and am interested in learning as much as i can about hedgehogs before considering a purchase.

if you do have a hedgehog or have experience, please let me know your favourite links, food, toys, bedding, etc. 


i appreciate it!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

^___^;;

http://www.snorgtees.com/t-shirts/hedgehogs-can-t-share


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

I had one a few years ago. They have their own type of dry foods, kinda like a softish pellet, and you can mix in some vegetables, and throw in some meal worms as a treat. For bedding, ur standard hamster bedding is fine, I used the carefresh. 

i will to warn you thought, they are very very nocturnal, and it takes a very long time for them to become readily handleable in my experiences. I would often take him out, and put him in my lap as i wait for him to uncurl from his protective ball, usually it would take about 30 minutes for him to start moving around, and then would just pee on me.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You have to be careful with the bedding. There's one kind that is bad for them but unfortunately I can't remember which one it was. You can feed them cat food and meal worms for a treat. You will need to handle it every day to get it to be friendly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Miles-21 (Sep 25, 2010)

i think it was the pine shavings that was bad for them for bedding


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i used to own 2 i had mine litter trained, i used "yesterdays news" cat litter, fed them premium cat food for bedding i think it was called "carefresh" it comes in a green bag they make a few different colors but i always used the unbleached kind. Great little pets you can have them run all over the place as they can be trained to be very clean, i would recommend a larger cage though or giant rubber maid container as they like a separate area for a bathroom. I used a shallow tupperware container with the cat litter in it. Feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Pine's not great for any of the little critters, and cedar is much worse. The oils in both can cause skin and resiratory irritation. Carefresh is a safe alternative...



J-Miles-21 said:


> i think it was the pine shavings that was bad for them for bedding


----------

